# Can you recognise these tunes?



## Barrybunsen (Sep 27, 2011)

View attachment 4 shadows songs..mp3


Hi
These are 4 tunes played by the Shadows but not I think made famous by them.
Do you know what they are?


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

I only know the second one, "Perfidia." The Ventures took it to number 15 on the Billboard top 40 in 1960.


----------

